# Death and crashes at LOTOJA?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Anyone have any more detail? So sad to hear.

http://www.wfaa.com/news/national/169102346.html


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

*crash*

This gives a more detailed account. Read the comments which are more detailed.
Cyclist crashes, dies during Lotoja race | ksl.com


----------



## M Ice (Dec 8, 2011)

Lost another rider this past Monday from injuries suffered in a crash coming off of Strawberry Pass in this years event. This year marked the 30 th anniversary of LotoJa and these two represent the first ever fatalities. Cars were not involved in either death. RIP to both.....very sad.


----------

